# Scam-Phobia...am I too paranoid??



## arsenal036 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm hoping to reach out to some of you more experienced guys out there.

Years ago, at the ripe age of 22, I embarked on my first (and only) adventure with Test E, Deca, and Winnie, followed with Nolva. It was all through a private source, and Axio. I was really young (huge mistake, I now know now). Thankfully it was successful and I didn't have anything go wrong, or **** me up bad.

Like I said it was successful, but I didn't really know what I was putting in body, I was just listening to my source (who was trustworthy, I won't take that away from him). Over the past years I've been doing research, upon research....reading threads, articles, and anything I could get my mittens on to teach me about AAS. I wanted to know about the product, dosages, read about others cycles and their results, etc...I haven't touched a cycle since, and the closest I even got was contemplating prohormones. I ended up just spending money, and never using the ****.

My main question being "is it irrational of me to be sooo paranoid about scams and crap product??" I feel like this attitude keeps me aware, but is it too much?? Even just prohormones, is it sometimes worth the money to just try something and see if it works? (Not saying I'm gonna by a buncha of scam-roids and try them). I just wanna know what some of you more knowledgable gentlemen out there have to say about this...Appreciate the feedback, Arsenal.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2014)

you should be paranoid about injecting shit u dont really know what it is..One day u will find a good hook up and u wont be paranoid anymore


----------



## arsenal036 (Apr 20, 2014)

True that, I'm not going to be sticking myself with any dirty water or anything. lol.....I just don't even wanna be that guy, that could potentially be that laughing stock of the gym, because I bought and take product that is complete garbage.


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 20, 2014)

arsenal036 said:


> True that, I'm not going to be sticking myself with any dirty water or anything. lol.....I just don't even wanna be that guy, that could potentially be that laughing stock of the gym, because I bought and take product that is complete garbage.



I think that perhaps being a laughing stock of the gym is the least of your worries when you are talking good product / trust worthy source.


----------



## regular (Apr 20, 2014)

arsenal036 said:


> "is it irrational of me to be sooo paranoid about scams and crap product??"



No, because there are more staffs which tolerate scammers and poor product than there are which have adequate standards.

Choose wisely...


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 20, 2014)

You should have a healthy amount of skepticism.  Guys get scammed and/or receive bunk gear or underdosed gear all the time.  Only sure way is to get a prescription from a doctor and fill it a pharmacy.


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nobody is gonna watch your own back better than yourself.


----------



## sky42 (Apr 20, 2014)

Paranoia keeps me from cheating on my wife. Its a good thing unless you puff then it sucks. Just relax. Research. You will eventually find what you are looking for.


----------



## nightster (Apr 20, 2014)

I agree with arsenal!!! It would piss me off to get taken by some asshole.... probably do something stupid...lol


----------



## Crim Crim (Apr 21, 2014)

On the other hand, what's the big deal?  If you aren't competing, does it really matter all that much if you get taken on some underdosed gear?  I mean, its just money, and its really not that much money anyway.  Personally, I set my expectations according to my situation...that is, I realize I live in BFE and I don't have a good local hookup.  So I halfway expect every order to be complete faked up bullshit.  As long as it doesn't give me an abscess, I just chalk it up to the reality of participating in black market economics and move on and try something else.  I can certainly understand your potential anger towards a rip-off situation, but I just don't see value in wasting too much focus on negative emotions if you really didn't have better options when you made the decision.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 21, 2014)

Crim Crim said:


> On the other hand, what's the big deal?  If you aren't competing, does it really matter all that much if you get taken on some underdosed gear?  I mean, its just money, and its really not that much money anyway.  Personally, I set my expectations according to my situation...that is, I realize I live in BFE and I don't have a good local hookup.  So I halfway expect every order to be complete faked up bullshit.  As long as it doesn't give me an abscess, I just chalk it up to the reality of participating in black market economics and move on and try something else.  I can certainly understand your potential anger towards a rip-off situation, but I just don't see value in wasting too much focus on negative emotions if you really didn't have better options when you made the decision.


It's not being fake is the part that scares people. It's the guy who's making the shit might not be sanitary. Some of these private labs make the shit in a crack house on their kitchen table. You can get sick, or infections and stuff like that from dirty gear.  Just read because it happens onan regular basics.   Our site here is not like most.  We do not protect sources because they pay the bills. Matter of fact we have no sources and strictly are for educational purposes so people like the op don't make mistakes. So don't say stuff like it doesn't matter because you're not competing because that's horrible advice. Yes, he isn't but he's putting shit in his body that he had no idea where it came from. Do your research before you buy anything but even that's hard to do because some of these forums lie about sources. You got to be careful where you look for your information.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 21, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> It's not being fake is the part that scares people. It's the guy who's making the shit might not be sanitary. Some of these private labs make the shit in a crack house on their kitchen table. You can get sick, or infections and stuff like that from dirty gear.  Just read because it happens onan regular basics.   Our site here is not like most.  We do not protect sources because they pay the bills. Matter of fact we have no sources and strictly are for educational purposes so people like the op don't make mistakes. So don't say stuff like it doesn't matter because you're not competing because that's horrible advice. Yes, he isn't but he's putting shit in his body that he had no idea where it came from. Do your research before you buy anything but even that's hard to do because some of these forums lie about sources. You got to be careful where you look for your information.



Im sure most guys are going to say that im retarted for saying this but **** it. 

I see a lot of guys saying all this stuff about not knowing what your putting in your body and this, that and the other. Here is my take. First off, we are talking about shit that is Illegal for most of us (I.E, everyone that's not on prescribed TRT) That being said, even if you get it from a "trusted lab" you never know what you are getting.

Second, Everyone seems to be so paranoid about dirty stuff to the extent where it in itself seems like a phobia. I spent a lot of time around the club scene in Chicago and watched a lot of people take a LOT of dirty drugs made in crack houses. Most of them didnt Die. Likewise, I'm a NREMT and I have seen a lot of people on some waked out shit. Most didnt die from doing stuff a few times. The ones that die are the ones that use dirty stuff over and over and dont care about all the warning signs their bodies give them. This all being said, even if you get some dirty gear, the odds of you pinning it and keeling over dead is HIGHLY unlikely. Your body is super resilient. It will most likely give you a million warning signs that something is wrong before you flat out die. So just be watchful and use some common sense. If you get an infection, quite pinning. If you get abnormal pain or swelling, quite pinning. 

Just some random thoughts. Be safe guys. Love everyone.

-Mike


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2014)

MS1605 said:


> Im sure most guys are going to say that im retarted for saying this but **** it.
> 
> I see a lot of guys saying all this stuff about not knowing what your putting in your body and this, that and the other. Here is my take. First off, we are talking about shit that is Illegal for most of us (I.E, everyone that's not on prescribed TRT) That being said, even if you get it from a "trusted lab" you never know what you are getting.
> 
> ...



You are only partially retarded. Some of what you say can be rebutted.  I have scripted trt but I also use from UGL.  But my sources are not douche bags just looking for a buck. They are part of this life style.

Which brings me to my next point. We are more cautious about dirty gear because we are junkies.  You can't compare the thought process of the two.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 21, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> You are only partially retarded.



You can argue that one out with my wife...


----------



## Crim Crim (Apr 21, 2014)

Respectfully, you're a little off the mark on some things here.  




BigHerm said:


> It's not being fake is the part that scares people. It's the guy who's making the shit might not be sanitary.



As I said, "As long as it doesn't give me an abscess..."




BigHerm said:


> So don't say stuff like it doesn't matter because you're not competing because that's horrible advice.



As you can see here, I gave no advice.  ZERO advice.  


crim crim said:


> If you aren't competing, does it really matter all that much if you get taken on some underdosed gear?






BigHerm said:


> Yes, he isn't but he's putting shit in his body that he had no idea where it came from.


That's correct, and the same can be said for you every single time you put something in your body that doesn't come from a pharmacy.


----------



## david.demarest.79 (Apr 22, 2014)

My hook up is the best always good stuff, you'll find someone and then keep him!!!


----------



## SellingOutIsArt (Apr 24, 2014)

I think you have every right to be in the position you are in after all remember you are putting foreign substances inside if you that will either impact you short term or long term, positively it negative. Don't change and keep that paranoia...... It actually serves as a shield for you which many other  of us lack.


----------

